# Transport Baby Cat



## Saltwater Junkie

Alright guys, 1st off I am new to this forum.....

I finnally pulled the trigger and ordered a new babycat over the holidays (a little to me from me christmas present!) I was wanting some suggestions on options from you guys that have them. I am sure all of you have learned what you would have added or done with out by now. 

Also how are the Tohatsu's holding up (speed etc..) It was a tuff sell from Donny to get me to run one..

As always throw up some pics!


----------



## plasticsnaks

Congrats on ordering your new baby cat saltwater junkie.If you do a search for "baby cat" in this forum,there is a ton of info on what others have got or wish what they had on their b/c's.Lots of great info and pixs!I'm sure a lot will chime in though as there are quite a few very happy baby cat owners on this forum.I'm hoping to order mine at the end of this month..Can't wait!..I've fished off of a friend's b/c and these are sweet little rigs!


----------



## Nwilkins

Had mine since the summer, love it. The Tohatsu has been good to me


----------



## Backcast

Did you consider the used one that is on the Transport website?

Joe


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

I thought about the used one but decided to go ahead and get a new one.

NW, How do you like the fold down grab rail? The one that I looked at seemed like it was a little loose and I didn't want it rattling right in front of me. Does your tighten down?


----------



## kcliff

I like my poling tower n casting deck plus all the other standRd extras


----------



## delrod

my grabrail doesn't rattle. i bought and paid for the fold down grab rail and removable poling platform to store in a garage. since then, my buddy has filled his garage with jetskis, so the boat lives outside. no issues on rail or platform to speak of. other than, if you have a sissy bar on the platform, cut the pins from the wire keepers and put them away. the wires will rust and the pins will dissapear. tran was good about giving me some new ones, but store them in the leaning post.


----------



## Nwilkins

Saltwater Junkie said:


> I thought about the used one but decided to go ahead and get a new one.
> 
> NW, How do you like the fold down grab rail? The one that I looked at seemed like it was a little loose and I didn't want it rattling right in front of me. Does your tighten down?


I only did that to get her in the garage. It's not tight, but, doesn't rattle.

My add ons, power pole, garmin, trolling motor, stereo w/ipod connection

My only complaint is where the jackplate switch is


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Thanks guys. So far I am getting the front platform but not the back. I am a little worried about it taking up to much room. Also getting an extra battery with charger installed for trolling motor, power pole, and going to take my radio and GPS up there and have them installed for me. 

The grab rail and the motor have been my biggest debates so far! 

I was really set on a mercury optimax but it weighs ~60lbs more than the tohatsu and Donny was a bit worried that the boat would want to porpus a bit. I see that you have an e-tec delrod which weighs a little more than the tohatsu, that with the platform have you had any issues with the ride?

Do you guys see the weight being a big issue with the exception of maybe knoking an inch or two off of the draft


----------



## bb1234

I feel mine sits low enough with the tohatsu, I was told by most everyone the tohatsu is more powerful & more fuel friendly than the yamaha, which weighs a lot less. If not for these reasons, I would have gone with the yamaha for less weight in the back. I am not complaining one bit, the tohatsu is "wow"!! I just have the front platform, nothing else yet. I will try to post a pic. later


----------



## bb1234

heres one


----------



## Bigdsduty

Saltwater Junkie said:


> Thanks guys. So far I am getting the front platform but not the back. I am a little worried about it taking up to much room. Also getting an extra battery with charger installed for trolling motor, power pole, and going to take my radio and GPS up there and have them installed for me.
> 
> The grab rail and the motor have been my biggest debates so far!
> 
> I was really set on a mercury optimax but it weighs ~60lbs more than the tohatsu and Donny was a bit worried that the boat would want to porpus a bit. I see that you have an e-tec delrod which weighs a little more than the tohatsu, that with the platform have you had any issues with the ride?
> 
> Do you guys see the weight being a big issue with the exception of maybe knoking an inch or two off of the draft


Scrap the power pole and get a Stak-Out-Stick.


----------



## KillerShrimp

Hey delrod what size e-tec? and whats the performance like?


----------



## kcliff

X100 on the stake out stick. Power pole expensive and needs to be maintained. I bought stake out stick with intentions of buying power pole later but found out it isn't needed At all. The stake stick is perfect for baby cat and very easy to stop the boat. I would save your $$$$ and headaches for other occasions


----------



## boonedog

I disagree KC 
Having a Power Pole sure is nice.


----------



## kcliff

I'm not knocking power pole they would be great on a bigger boat but everyone has their different reasons. I'm just saving that 1500$$ for the tran svt in a few years lol


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

I have to say I think I am going to stick with the power pole..I am holding of on the remote for it though.

What speed are you guys getting out of your BC's? WOT and cruising?


----------



## Naterator

90 e-tec is the only way to go IMO...been on the same boat w/ yamaha and Tohatsu and its quite a bit of difference...albeit a bit more pocket change. Getting close to 600 hours on mine and the boat and motor have been awesome.



KillerShrimp said:


> Hey delrod what size e-tec? and whats the performance like?


----------



## JimD

Nate has an 05 boat. I have the stake out stick and one of the Claw type of anchors that Donny sells. After 9 years of kayaking with a smaller 2.2 lb claw it never failed nor has the 11 lb one that Donny sells though the 8 lb might hold just fine. 

There is a post on trolling motors and most BC owners do not want them or the extra motor wt. Depends on what you want to do.

Fishing with Nate is the reason I got a BC. He is the one that has the Baumann prop that does it all. I did drop Donny an email and ask him if he would get with Louie and see what the upgrade cost might be if you wanted one. Nate's is a Baumann prop that after 600 hours still beats a lot of the props on newer BC's.


----------



## delrod

i like the etech. my numbers are not eye popping but they are fine for what i'm doing. cruise at 28, wfo at 34 with two people and full gear, renegade 17 that came with it. hole shot is very adequate. also have a prop from coastal in chorpus that is a 15. cruise is 24 wfo is 30, hole shot is phenomenal. i carry them both and switch back and forth. my boat is heavy though for a bc. have everything you can get from donny on it, and sometimes i have a 30 gallon livewell full on the front. power pole is nice, but if you get it, get the remote. only thing i could do without is the trolling motor. i leave it off most of the time. but there have been occassions where it really came in handy. have used it more recently. drifting land cut or a obstruction filled line is nice to have it. but more weight and more money. it's all a trade off. good luck


----------



## JRAMEY

2 men, full tank and loaded with gear...my BC will top out at 37mph... i have the 90 Tohatsu with the standard 3 blade prop Tran puts on them...
Some extras I chose were the Power Pole w/remote, SS Pop-up Cleats, and the front casting deck Donny threw in when I bought the boat... still undecided on whether or not to get the trolling motor...


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Thanks guys..I am basically getting the same boat as yours JR. I am having it pre rigged for a trolling motor with battery and charger. When I do put one on, it WILL have the removevble mount. I know there are certain situations that require one and some that don't!

I am getting a Power pole but was not planning on getting a remote. I might go ahead and add that on now.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

*trolling motor?*

for you guys that have trolling motors on your BC's, are you running them on a seperate battery or just the one?

Also went by the shop this weekend and mine is out of the mold finally!


----------



## boonedog

Hey Saltwater
It sure sounds like someone is really chomping at the bit waiting for their baby to be finished. 

It's worth the wait.


----------



## plasticsnaks

^Saltwater,I just ordered my baby cat from Donny today and I'm getting the 12V minn kota bow mount and yes you will need a dedicated battery for the troll mtr.It will fit either in front of or in back of the yellow top(boat motor) battery under the console.You probably could run some electronics(gps,radio) off the troll battery.It will be a tight fit for the troll motor on the front deck if you are getting the front cast platform.I'm going with the quick release mount and rigging an aluminum mounting plate to move the motor more forward on the deck.It will hang over the bow several inches but the cast platform also does..I don't like the troll motor head so close to the front ice chest when it is in the stowed position..Guess we'll see how it turns out...Congrats on your new rig.
Brett


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Yes I am chomping more than you guys know. I have never waited for anything in my life and this 2 months is killing me!

I already had them put the extra battery in with a charger but was just curious to see what others were doing. 

plasticsnaks, That is a good about moving the TM forward with an aluminum bracket / plate. I already planed on having the removable mounting bracket. Are you going to have the plate come off of the casting platform or just have an extension plate on the bow?


----------



## plasticsnaks

For now,the plan is to use 3/8" alum plate as an extension plate on the bow..The quick mount will be bolted to the alum..Thought about using the cast platform leg plate and just extend it over but for now I think i'll go with the plate alone.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Guess I'm also going to be the "test rat" on the rear boxes..I'm geeting them about 4" shorter than Johnning at tran's has his rigged and also routing the floor drains out the back of the transom instead of the front(sides) of the motor inset.Hoping they don't look too gawdy....And yes the wait will be worth it Boonedog..I've been planning this rig out for about 6 mons..Ahhhh,patience patience!!..2 more months???? Yikes!


----------



## boonedog

I thought I would regret not getting the rear boxes but the 2 compartments up front are really big.
Plus the storage in the console and in the leaning post I have so much room that I actually have alot of room leftover.

Plastic...The closer you get the worst it will get,just keep repeating to yourself. It's worth the wait. It's worth the wait.:biggrin:


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Tic Toc Tic Toc........Counting the seconds!!!

Plastic, what motor did you decide on? I am still debating about what to put on it. I am real curious to see how that light blue one that donny has performs with theat High thrust 60 on it..


----------



## plasticsnaks

I went with the 90 tohatsu..I did shop around for a 2009 yami 90 2strk but didnt really find any deals...I can tell you though that from past experiences with smaller flats boats,choose the largest hp that the boat is rated for.Weight is also a big factor.That honda 60 power thrust weighs 256lbs but is only 998cc's..The tohat 90 weighs 315lbs but has 1267 cc's...Depending on prop,I'm sure the honda has a decent hole shot and will give great fuel milage but imo, top end will not compare to the tohatsu...I'm hoping and have heard that the tohatsu gets great fuel milage compared to the yami 90 2strk..I've had a 90 yami and they do drink the fuel..Great little motor though!...On another thread here, some of the b/c owners and I as well have talked about and are considering trying out the Baumann 3 bld blaster prop..This is a custom prop made by Baumann propellar in houston..They retail for about $360..Donny at tran said that he could get these as well as the 15p power tech that they normally use...Dont know the $$ difference though.I'm at least 2 mons out (minimum) and then break in time before I can give any feedback..Maybe someone else will try the blaster prop a little sooner..???


----------



## JRAMEY

Finally got some updated pics of my BC.


----------



## JRAMEY

One more...lol


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Nice looking rig and great info! Thanks. What do you guys think about the raised console on one of the babycats? I am referring to the one for sale on the website, but interested if that really affects performance. It definately opens up some storage space, but I think the weight may affect top end and hole shot? Not sure?? What do you guys think?


----------



## RAT DADDY

Yes very nice looking rigg I have been doing some up grades on mine. This week I installed a minn kota 24v 80lbs thrust with remote control trolling motor. Installed it with the quick release mount and also bought an extra on to store the trolling motor in the back when making rough runs. I am about to take it to Aluma-tech for a new poling platform this week.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

JR, nice rig man. what color is that considered? Mine is bone and white two tone, looks like yours is more of a yellow? Either way they are going to look real similar..cant wait till next Friday!!


----------



## JimD

Plan to be at Donny's about 8 in the am if anyone is around to look at the Baumann props.


----------



## JRAMEY

Saltwater Junkie said:


> JR, nice rig man. what color is that considered? Mine is bone and white two tone, looks like yours is more of a yellow? Either way they are going to look real similar..cant wait till next Friday!!


Thanks! Donny calls it Banana Split Yellow and White.... I know just how you feel...lol


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

*new BC*

Finally picked up the BC Monday..going to try to drop her in the water this evening. :cheers:


----------



## slim

beautiful ride! saw it saturday when i was picking up my boat! love the baby cat! the first time i was in one i was shocked with the preformance! i know your gonna love it! see you on the water!


----------



## boonedog

sweet looking rig,
I like the color


----------



## Nwilkins

You will love her, where do you fish?


----------



## JimD

Hey Junkie,

Will it fit into your garage? I had to go with the fold down windshield.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

NW. I have been fishing the GB complex all my life but my folks just recently got a house down in Rockport (Holiday beach) so I will be learning that area real quick!

Jim D, I had the Aluma-Tec guys put me some brackets with allen screws in the grab rail so I can take it all the way off along with the removable windshield to get it in the garage. This way the grab rail didn't loose any strength! Picture is not that good but you can see the brackets...


----------



## JimD

Good idea.

Fold down grab rail had a little play when I got the boat and after I was ****** and shoved the BC in the garage when it was up it has not been the same. 

Rewelded the brackets but holes were little large and caused more wear to piviot screw and pin hole so plan to redo it this weekend if time to get with buddy with al welder. I will not allow any play in the holes to see how it does. Never going to be as strong as yours but the movement is annoying and not stable now.


Found an old king pillow case works well to hold the shield and keep it from scratching when not attached. Left my windshield off on the long trip and it helped on milage per gallon.

New props are great. Was jumping in less that ft this weekend and got up to 38 mph.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Nice looking Rig!! I am jealous!!


----------



## scotccrn

Beautiful rig. Be careful with that transom strap buckle flapping in the wind. Might tear up your floor.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Very nice rigs JR and Saltwater...Congrats!..Ya'll enjoy your b/c's.And Saltwater,the fishing down here (SA bay,rockport,corpus,ULM,& down to the valley) will hopefully get a lot better this year due to the much needed rain we are recieving.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

scotccrn said:


> Beautiful rig. Be careful with that transom strap buckle flapping in the wind. Might tear up your floor.


I was concearned about that buckle when I put it on.

Does anyone have any other methods of strapping their BC's down?


----------



## boonedog

just put alittle foam rubber around it ad secure it with a velcro strap


----------



## bb1234

Saltwater Junkie said:


> I was concearned about that buckle when I put it on.
> 
> Does anyone have any other methods of strapping their BC's down?


Strap from rear cleat, wrap around the trailer, pull her tight. (Donny told me this)


----------



## RAT DADDY

I JUST USE THE FRONT WENCH AND THATS IT MY BABYCAT DOESNT MOVE WHAT SO EVER ON THE TRAILER I HAVE BEEN DOING SO FOR 6 YEARS AND NO ISSUES WHAT SO EVER


----------



## JimD

I have the cheap big yellow strap from HF that ratchets to the side. Mine has not moved when I have used it but in a wreak it could have a great hole shot and may either with or with out the strap.

We have to fig out just how many people have BC's now. We need a parade or sit and fish all of them one day in a large group.


----------



## Don Smith

I've never tied mine down, but I can see that if you're in a wreck, it could act like a missile, but that would probably be the last thing I'd be worrying about right about then.


----------



## boonedog

Jim 
I think getting a bunch of us together to fish would be a great idea.
The big question will be where and when?
I'm up for sometime in mid March and since Tran is located in Palacios, That might be a good spot.


----------



## JRAMEY

boonedog and jimd,

Thats a great idea! We need to get all the BC owners together that would be fun times!


----------



## bb1234

20hr check up, new lower unit fluid change, raised the engine 2 holes, fixed 4holes of my mistake on the floor+ a serious chip & scuff, cupped the prop & 2gallons of 2stroke oil for $120. Thank you Donny.


----------



## Nwilkins

POC Baby Cat one day fishing tournament


----------



## boonedog

$10 Best Trout 
$10 Best Red
????


----------



## Nwilkins

I'm in


----------



## shoalcat_james

Only babycats? Maybe all scooters 16' and shorter! I don't own a babycat . I think it could be fun a bunch of people from here getting together; nothing else just to get out and have some fun.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

How about if we have a Mowdy s-10 but really want a babycat!!


----------



## boonedog

maybe we need to put cardboard signs on the sides of y"all's boat saying Baby Cat


----------



## shoalcat_james

Lol, just messing with y'all. So ready for this fishing season. Hope all have fun and catch a bunch of fish.


----------



## JimD

10 Dollars most BS


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Funny!! My boats so small I dont have anywhere to tape a babycat sign!!! 
BS will definately be the winner!!


----------



## JimD

Hey SJ- 

We will let you enter. We need some more people in the most BS plus best fish contest. NW is going to be hard to beat.  May cost you a little more beer to enter to make your boat look like a BC.   Got the feeling this bunch is pretty easy to get along with.

AggieDR - We are always trying to help the Aggies out. 
AFAIK they need all the help they can get. 

Saw that you got a little flats boat in SA. Put us up a px. 
My sister and Brother in law are both aggies and I hate to say it but they could have gone to UT is it would not have helped. 

bb1234- 

Donny is the man. We did the prop testing in the 1 hole on the bottom and it was amazing what the right prop could do. We did 5 props that morning with Donny as captain(and expert jumper) and me in the mud changing props. It was worth the effort for all of us with BC's. 

BTW- Running in your part of the world last week for 4 days makes the first hole look good. Had Donny drop mine to the 2 hole and it ended up in the 3 with the boy that did not speak much English. 

Thinking about going over to a friend's this weekend and dropping it back into the 1 hole after all the shallow water I ran in. Did not have any problems but it is still you do not have a lot of deep water down there.

As usual Donny was right. The new prop makes my BC run wonderful. I was jumping better and quicker and running better than the friend with the 4 blade I always talk about. He still has me in the side by side deep water quick start for short distance. Ever seen a 4 blade prop with no id numbers? His has no id mark.

It is something that the new BC owners should talk with Donny about. Galveston probably no problem which hole the motor is mounted in but way south the first hole may be the trick esp as shallow as you fish.


----------



## shoalcat_james

I can bring the BS! Lol


----------



## bb1234

I think I would win with the biggest ladyfish in POC.:redface:
Donny put the engine on the lowest hole= (the highest setting). It probably didn't need to, but I never ran it below the #3 on the jackplate(I never went to 2 or 1, due to water spraying all over), so i figured the extra 2inches wouldn't hurt. Donny told me that if i ran it on 6, on plane, that it would lose water pressure, so he said around 4 on jp. Donny told me about all the props you tried, and kinda giggled, saying the one I had was the one(power tech 3 blade with extra cupping), and I never really had any problems with it, just figured a little more holeshot couldnt hurt since I am no speed demon. Littel different down in LLM gettin used to fishing in 12inches or less all the time & jumping up in it all day. 
You got the right prop Jim, get mean with it- the tohatsu loves it


----------



## boonedog

so we have the where, now the question is when?
How is March 13th?


----------



## JRAMEY

March 13th sounds good to me!...I'd like to have it a little closer to home, but if POC is it, then I guess that OK with me.


----------



## plasticsnaks

*New b/c with rear boxes*

Here are a couple pics of my new b/c being built.Mostly wanted to show you guys how Donny and the Tran glass guys built my rear boxes.The boxes are plumbed to drain out the transom and the floor drains are plumbed via scuppers out the transom.Box lids are fiberglass and are flush mounted.Probably added maybe 20#s max.I'm maybe about 2 to 3wks away from delivery.


----------



## boonedog

The boxes look good, I'm curious how it will affect the 
performance.
Are you going to put a poling platform back there?


----------



## plasticsnaks

Not going to go with a polling pltfrm Boonedog but I will have a front(bow) casting platform.I think the polling pltfrm/with boxes would be adding too much weight.I'm also curious as to how performance could be affected and how well the floor drains.It's just a tad more weight but probably a lot (maybe 20#s) lighter than the polling pltfrm.I'm only using them to hold wading gear and drift sock.Sooo,keeping fingers crossed and guess I'll find out soon.They did do an awesome job on the boxes though...Better than I invisioned.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

I like it!! If performance is the same that is a great idea to get a little more storage and elevation for fishing on!! Keep us updated


----------



## JimD

Figure 1 gallon = 8 pounds. All depends on how much water you use for fish and bait right on the back of the boat.

Might be more worth while to add ice and carry extra beer instead of bait in the back. 
You can get a lot more for your money.

Are you going with a leaning post or box seat? With all the weight in the back you might want to look at light weight dry storage in the big cooler under the leaning post and put your drinks and other heavier items up front. It is a lot of weight but it would help being back end heavy. Probably going to have to try it and see how it jumps empty and full plus allow for what the extra fiberglass adds weight wise.

JimD

Remember that John was the one who helped design the new BC deck and had the first boxes built on his boat. Do like the new deck vs the old one.


----------



## JimD

East Matty at the marina?


----------



## plasticsnaks

Jim,no bait(use arties only) or water or ice for those boxes..They will only be used for wading gear..The seat will be an elevated 94q igloo w/fixed backrestw/rod holders.Food,ice, beer,and drinks will go up front.Will carry a small ice chest up front for a few keepers for "chow".Weight should not be an issue with the way I plan on using the boxes.Guess I will find out.I'll let you guys know when I put her through the tests.:cheers:


----------



## JimD

Sounds good. I went out with John when I got my boat and looked at his prototype bc rigged similar as the new deck and such were his design plus he guides part time and uses the BC for small trips and his big boat for groups. He does some live bait trips iirc. 

What was the projected weight add to the boat for the extra fiberglass work?

I need to move my fish and drinks up front but the cooler seat is just too pretty and with the new prop I was jumping all over down there two weeks ago. The new prop was out jumping my buddy with the 4 blade I compare to. 

Course he has a 4 blade with 500 to 600 hours on the old Etec and it has lost ALL it's cup. In deep water he can get up little quicker but the PT will ease by him in a short distance on the race.

Look where you are fishing. I did the test in the 1 hole and spent 4 days in the flats and mud on the trip. Donny had the guy drop the motor in the 3 hole instead of 2 so I dropped it back to 1 the other day when I had time. Had no problems running shallow any where the other bc (in 1 hole) went in the 3 hole and we were in a lot of shallow water. 

Donny's boat jumping lessons for a BC were worth the trip down. The boy has some tricks. 

I though I needed more space but it has worked out. Put in a second battery this week and still need to find some type of cover for the hot leads on both batteries so more stuff can be in that area. 
Any Suggestions?


----------



## JRAMEY

JimD said:


> East Matty at the marina?


I'm down!


----------



## abz400

how much are they?


----------



## JRAMEY

JRAMEY said:


> I'm down!


Plans have changed...looks like I will be in the POC area after all...lol...


----------



## kcliff

the price depends on what you want- they are custom made and donny can build just about anything, but wont sell you something you dont need or wont use. a base model which has more upgrades than its competitors is about $18000 im not a part of Tran so dont quote me ask donny he answered just about every call i made for about 3 years till i finally turned my financial luck and bought one. i just have to find the time to take it fishing. i have the break-in hours done, but no real fishing trip. hope to remedy that soon.


----------



## abz400

sweet ride


----------



## 24/7

*Suzuki???*

Anyone running a 90 hp suzuki on thier B/C? If so, Any trouble?


----------



## aggiefishinDr

They are putting a 90 zuke on one right now. I talked to Donny a few week ago and they where gonna rig one up with that. I have not since heard from him about the performance yet. Will be interesting to see how it performs.


----------



## tinyspeck

that would be my b/c i to would like to see how it performs maybe 1-2 weeks out. i also had donny flush up the rear deck to keep water from coming on so bad with the extra weight in the rear. we also moved the console up to better balance out the boat.


----------



## jmack

How do these little boats handle rough water ?


----------



## boonedog

I was very impressed how well they handle the rough stuff.


----------



## 24/7

Keep us updated on project photos and how it performs tinyspeck...Looks slick so far!



tinyspeck said:


> that would be my b/c i to would like to see how it performs maybe 1-2 weeks out. i also had donny flush up the rear deck to keep water from coming on so bad with the extra weight in the rear. we also moved the console up to better balance out the boat.


----------



## JimD

Hey Aggie Doc- Did you ever order one? 

Jim

They have been great little boats in rough water.

Been on two trips lately with northers that caught us. Once on E Maty where we just got across to the South side and it blew in early we had 3+ waves and some better at 4+ and we eased back across.
`
Went Mid Coast about 20 miles in one before daylight this year in a good old spring norther blowing straight to quartering on us. Not fun but we made it with no problems other than my older son had never been out in one before was a little nervous. Was rough but not any rougher than the bigger boats we saw that were crazy enough to get out in it too. 

Probably little more safety minded than some I keep my throw float and a spare life jacket between the front cooler and transum held in place with smaller tie wraps. I also keep my old Heavy duty open water kayak safety jacket clipped under the transom. Never had to use the throw or front jacket other than as a pillow for all night fishing and some long drive trips.
above the battery set up.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Very nice tinyspeck...The 90zuki is only 30lbs more than the tohatsu 90..there are several people on this forum that have a poling platform/w/power pole and tohatsu 90 or 90etec.The poling platform weighs in around 40lbs or so..I think you should be fine weight wise as long as you don't put much more weight out back.Should also help with the console moved up a tad..I have the rear boxes on my b/c(90tohat) which added around 20+ lbs..I only use them for wading gear/drift soc... the only problem I have encountered is when I have a big guy (240+lbs) riding/sitting with me(160lbs) behind the console...shallow water running is great but when running deeper water my rig has a tendency to porpoise(at higher speed >4500rpm) even with the motor trimmed all the way down and j/p set low ... I'm sure this can easily be fixed by adding trim tabs or negative motor trim shims(wedges) which I will probably install one of the two in the future..Maybe someone who has tried trim tabs on a b/c will pipe in..hope the zuki 90 works out great!..have heard it's a great motor.//I think you will really be impressed by your new b/c!


----------



## JimD

PS- did you talk to Donny about this problem? 

We run two guys at 200- 220+ with no problems including a back cooler with drinks and fish.

Walmart was getting rid of some fish bags a while back and it has made a difference. Made the beer and water taste a lot better.

Did you ever do Bauman's test on going out and running the boat at each Jackplate # with the prop at tucked, reg and up a little to see what all works best for you boat from jump to wot?

Almost wish Donny did not do the pretty front seat. I have thought that having the fish and drinks up front might help the boat run better than it does but it runs great.

The only problems I see is tilt trimmed up in waves and when I run out of water idleing at 6 on the jp. I have the motor in the bottom hole so I my motor is mounted 2 inches higher than the std mounting hole for the tothatsu.


----------



## plasticsnaks

No Jim havn't talked to Donny yet as i've been consumed with family(mom and stepdad) medical problems..My motor is also set at the highest setting(lowest mount holes)..I'm also pretty sure I have the same 3bld xtra cup powertech prop that you and most others have...never had time to try the baumann blaster prop but have played with trim and j/p settings.Best j/p setting is around 2.5 for speed in deeper water.Hole shot and speed are great and I keep my fish/drinks in the front cooler so no xtra weight out back..I do have the front casting pltform though.This porpoising only occurs when running the ditch or deeper water above 4500rpm to wot and especially noticable when 2 are behind the console..I do have to keep the motor trimmed all the way down at speed(>4500rpm) or else she will start porpoising and that is even when I'm solo..????Guess I'll give donny a call or email to see if he has run across this in any other b/c's.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Hey tinyspeck--Any progress or updates on your babycat with the 90 suzuki?? Interested to see what the performance and numbers are??


----------



## tinyspeck

it should be finished soon need right prop and time on motor then can see how it performs.aslo the way i had donny make the rear deck really keeps water from geting on the rear while standing back there. i see no differance in draft vs b/c with 90 tahatsu.


----------



## boonedog

It looks good.
How far did they move that console forward?
I think you are only going to be able to fish 2 out of the boat
since you moved the console up.


----------



## tinyspeck

4'' if that makes a differance that guy dont need to be on my boat slinging hooks anyway.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Thanks for the reply. Looks great. Keep us updated on the performance. I have been waiting to see how this engine does before I pull the trigger!!!


----------



## ShaloowMinded

you could fish 6 from that boat.....get there.... get out and wade......


----------



## boonedog

maybe you can,if you are all 120 lbs and you don't care about overloading a boat.
(been there, done that, not fun)


----------



## JimD

Fishing 3 is tight. I like two for the times we do drift which is not very often. Got into sight casting while back and it was a lot of fun. 

Almost wish I had gotten a platform but they will not fit in my garage. The new rock solid fold down windshield clears by 2-3 inches folded over.

Doing some Sight casting I feel you almost need some type of rod holder set up for sight casting /drifting. Take the extra rods down and back up gets old. Wonder how you can set something up to keep the rod down and out of the way?

Found out that the simple Walmart driving lights make a nice difference on the boat. They are not like a spot but do show well out in front of you. One of the guys here had a pvc holder mounted to the grab rail so I tried that too. 2" pvc does make a nice q-beam holder attached to the grab rail. Holds the Q-Beam right there where you need it. Buddy's BC has a nice burn on his transom from his old light.
___________________

Hey Aggiedoc- 

You ever going to get a BC? 

I know we asked Donny not to deliver those Maroon/white boats till after dark and out the back door but We will all look the other way if you get one.   

How is the little scooter boat running?


----------



## aggiefishinDr

That Aggie boat will be the hottest thing on the water!!!! Have not ordered one yet. After talking with Donny we where waiting to see how the 90 suki did on one. Just waiting to hear the pros and cons of that engine.


----------



## boonedog

Jim
I Think the Maroon color makes the boat run faster.


----------



## JimD

Then they should paint all 12 foot ball players.


----------



## tinyspeck

got it today. hole shot is great. wot 42mph with power tech 4 blade 21p.this baby is hot. if your looking at the b/c got to consider the suzuki 90 on it.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Congrats on the rig!!! Looks sweet!. On your WOT at 42, what was your load? Also I like the platform, do you have a side picture of the boat. Can you cross behind the platform and the engine? I guess they did that so no extra weight over the engine?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

tinyspeck said:


> got it today. hole shot is great. wot 42mph with power tech 4 blade 21p.this baby is hot. if your looking at the b/c got to consider the suzuki 90 on it.


By the picture it looks like someone else likes the boat.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Very nice, tinyspeck! Congrats! Good to here the 90suki worked out...those are impressive #s on wot with the 4bld 21p? power tech...still wondering if those of us with the 90 tohat could tweak out some better performance with a different prop other than the PTR3 15p powertech that Donny uses...the PTR3 3bld powertech works well but just wondering if anyone has tried anything else(possibly 4bld cleever) on the 90tohat with better results.


----------



## KWillis

tinyspeck nice boat!!! i was waiting on your boat to be done. donny told me you got the suzuki and that got me interested so i changed from the tohatsu to the suzuki..


----------



## boonedog

nice boat congrats


----------



## JimD

*Nice look*

Looks good. Like the way you put the back platform. I too would like to see a side shot. That might work on my boat. The reg back platform will not make the garage. I have about 3 inches less that I need to get a B C in the garage without dropping the front windshield down.

Hey Aggie fishing doc. This new set up looks better than the old T90. Have you finally decided to get one now? 

Exactly which motor did you put on the boat. Is this the S4 that Donny was playing with around the fishing show. Think he had a S50/4 at the show but was looking at the larger motors to see how they worked.

Really want to see a side px. Do you know what changes made in the set up for this motor0?


----------



## JimD

Hey Tinyspeck, Thanks for the side email. 

How much did Donny move the transom for balance? 

Looks like you changed the back a little too or camera angle?

I like the mini back platform. How about those pxs? I am cheap and standing on the leaning post one way but I like the way you have the back platform. How does it affect the back boat clearance to cooler and passage space??


----------



## tinyspeck

thanks to all for the compliments. console was moved forward 4'' rear deck was flushed up with the gunnels and drains moved on to the side. platform is removable hooks into rod holders with a few allen screws on the bottom. use it for sight casting or take it off when you dont need it. havent had time to really check performance yet. donny said he liked it better than tahatsu 90 for speed and holeshot. zuki 90 has tons of torque. this is the first zuki donny ever put on baby cat and i thank he tried to talk me out of it at first. he was sure pushing that tahatsu.donny also said he was going to set one up for demo.


----------



## JimD

Looks good. 

I may have to talk with Donny about the back platform. I really like it better than the taller ones and I could raise it up even taller because my grab rail it about 3-4 inches too tall so I have to lay GR over to get the boat into the garage. Wonder what is an easy way to add extra rod holders to the platform? Looks like you put the extra $ out to have some nice aluminum work added. I walked in and we took the red one when Dave finished rigging it to run and bought it before I left. Did not realize all the aluminum options. (Too cheap too) 

What was the purpose to raise the deck around the motor mount in the back?

You really did a nice job on setting up the boat.

Donny is a great guy. There were some PT props without enough cup and I took 3 props down plus one or two of Donny's to fig our the problem. Donny had a recupped prop that did better than Baumanns and his other ones. Understand he now has all his PT props custom cupped. I found all the good and deep mud places in the little depression that Donny does his prop testing across from the boat ramp. Donny was the captain and I was the mud man out changing props. It was worth it. I weight 210 and Donny is is 2++? so it was a good representation of what props did well on the BC.

YOu did a really nice job on your set up.


Hey Aggie Doc time to pull the trigger if you are ever going to get a BC You have been drooling over them for over a year now. Sell the neat little scooter and get you one of these. They may be able to custom paint the motor M and W with ATM logo.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

I like it alot JimD!!! I have been looking for a while now!! I am glad to hear the zuki is a great choice for the boat!! My only problem is the soon to be wife (6 weeks) thinks that it is not big enough!!! I am coming from a 23 ft boat and I think it is perfect. She likes the SVT but I really dont want to get a boat that needs a bigger engine than a 90hp!!!! Also really like that back platform, guess its not mounted on the floor in the back?? Maroon is going to look great!!!


----------



## JimD

Aggie Doc, 

Got a buddy that has the 180 cat which is 18'10" and about 2 ft wider with 115hp. Not even seen anyone have one made since the new boats came out. See either BC or the 20' or better boats. 

Show her the price difference between the two boats. 

My BC has been in some serous waves with a couple of different northers but how many wives will be out in that bad of water to fish once the honeymoon is over?

Donny is really finding some great new options to put on these boats. The new fold down grab rail is rock solid. I would love a taller platform but this one looks good and can be taller. I need one about 3 inches shorter than the grab rail and still clear the garage door. Be curious how to attach one that is not built into the leaning rail?


----------



## KWillis

*New Baby Cat Suzuki 90hp*

i picked up my new Baby Cat two weeks ago!! If anybody is thinking about getting that suzuki 4-stroke, do it!!! my Baby Cat runs like a beast with that motor.


----------



## tinyspeck

looks good that 90 zuki is one bad mofo. congratulations


----------



## boonedog

real nice congrats


----------



## JimD

I have a red on with the Tohtasu 90. We need to race them as soon as we can fig out how much lead you will have to give me. 

Boat looks good. About the only thing you need is a beer holder up on top.


----------



## redattack

How much do those things run without the motor.


----------



## RedFisch

tinyspeck and KWillis both of you have really nice rigs. I am a Tohatsu fan, but those Suzukis look really nice and hear they scream. Always have liked the Baby Cat...maybe some day!?


----------



## JimD

We had a big bunch of guys buying BC's last year most with the Tothatsu 90 on their BC's. Sure do miss all the BS and fishing talk that we all had. There are some great guys with BC's. Glad to see some new BC owners out there.

Like to see what the numbers look with the new Suzuki 90. I did some research on props last year for my T90 and seems that Donny's PT15 that he is having specially recupped was the best prop for my boat out of 6 or 7 different props. Loaded with two guys over 200 lbs my boat will run 37+ and jump about anywhere. 

What does the new S90 do? 

What is the cost of the new S90?


Jim


----------



## kcliff

OK I was a big fan of Tohatsu and now not so much. I had problems when I first bought it, and now just under a year and 3 batteries I have more problems. The first time it was suppose o be a loose wire harness, drove it 3hrs Donny got it, and fixed it and drove 3 hrs to pick it up. Donny is 6hrs away from me so he met half way. Now after 2 batteries from Donny- 1st when i bought it, had problems with starting/running so asked him to replace it, I think he did??? New battery was dead at boat ramp one trip, ran to local marine shop dropped $60 for a new one, and 4 months later it was dead. yes battery switch is turned off every trip, and key out of ignition. i dont have a trolling motor, radio, gps, basically it is the motor and jackplate. I believe i have a short, but havent had time to look at it. Long story short I dont keep my boat where I live. I love the hull, but I might give the motor up for a suzuki or yamaha for sure inthe 2stk category.


----------



## JimD

kcliff,

Did you talk with Donny about it?

Sounds like some type of short in a line somewhere that is slowly draining the Battery?

Think the boat carries a 1 year warranty.


----------



## usantillana

JIm the S90 runs around $9950. We purchased one today from Donny, as far as the performance goes Donny said that it would hit 40mph and still be great on fuel. He's still working on what prop is the best.


----------



## cooljoe

The Tohatso is an excellent choice & very reliable. If you ck for rebuit motors, you will never find a Nissan or a Tohatso, their are all the same. FYI the Coastal Game Wardens are running the same motor.
Good choice on a baby cat, very practical & economical for 2 persons.
Happy Fishing
CoolJoe


----------



## Night Trout

Ok so speed is pretty good what about hole shot, draft, plane speed etc.
How shallow will these boats run on hard sand and soft mud, how shallow can they get up in both and how slow can you burn? Does anyone have a video showing the performance?


----------



## JimD

Night trout.

Great hole shot with the right prop. Two guys and loaded boat

You can get up real shallow down mid coast. Depends on how much mud you want to cut thru to get up. 

I plane around 15; buddy does better with a 4 blade prop. There are 4 mounting holes on the Tohatsu 90 and for midcoast I run in the bottom hole which is near high and dry at 5/6 on Bob' jack plate.

I have run real shallow down at SLP trying to dodge people fishing in the guts. 

If you are serious then go see Donny and run one yourself. Not sure what the new 4 stroke does.

I got mine because I wanted a flats boat that I could store in my garage and get most places and fish by myself if I wanted. New fold down grab rail is rock solid. Got caught a time or two in 3+ waves in northers and it is not fun but we were safe and reasonably dry. 

Doubt my son will go again but it was not "that" bad but it was his first 20 mile run on a dark night in to a norther to be first on the fishing hole and probably his last.


----------



## Sequoia

There were a few people talking about putting a Suzuki 4 stroke 90 on the back. Anyone run one enough to give some details?


----------



## Night Trout

JimD said:


> Night trout.
> 
> Great hole shot with the right prop. Two guys and loaded boat
> 
> You can get up real shallow down mid coast. Depends on how much mud you want to cut thru to get up.
> 
> I plane around 15; buddy does better with a 4 blade prop. There are 4 mounting holes on the Tohatsu 90 and for midcoast I run in the bottom hole which is near high and dry at 5/6 on Bob' jack plate.
> 
> I have run real shallow down at SLP trying to dodge people fishing in the guts.
> 
> If you are serious then go see Donny and run one yourself. Not sure what the new 4 stroke does.
> 
> I got mine because I wanted a flats boat that I could store in my garage and get most places and fish by myself if I wanted. New fold down grab rail is rock solid. Got caught a time or two in 3+ waves in northers and it is not fun but we were safe and reasonably dry.
> 
> Doubt my son will go again but it was not "that" bad but it was his first 20 mile run on a dark night in to a norther to be first on the fishing hole and probably his last.


Im not super serious yet I just bought a new Bigfoot last year but I think next year or the following I am going to buy one of these. I am going to keep my big boat and this will probley be a every now and then boat. Im just not sure if I want a 15' shallow sport or the baby cat. The baby cat so far is my first choice. Any real world numbers you guys can give me would be appreciated. I dont neccessarly want to run in 4'' but would like to be able to if I had to or even get up that shallow it just for the times I go exploring and get into a bad spot. Also how does the boat handle, is it a slider when you turn? How does it ride, can you get up with the jack plate all the way up? How is your water pressure when you do have it all the way up?


----------



## sallenclum

it handles great had mine 2 years.i run a 90 ocean runner.4 blade prop.will take off jackplate all the way up.motor bolted as high i can get it.does not slide on me.have not turned at wot.water pressure good.i have changed intake screens.will run in 4.5 but need at least 6 to take off.


----------



## LeftyLuck

*Baby Cat!*

Currently looking for a small boat to go out with my daughter! Really Like the BABY CAT.......All you guys that own one can you please give me any negatives of this boat.
Thanks


----------



## boltmaster

Not many negatives on a baby cat.....it's a 16'2" boat that will amaze you. Put a 90 2stk on it and it can run in the low 40's and darn skinny mine floats in about 5". They will handle rougher water than you might think. They like most small rigs do not have a lot of storage but I don't have any problems with that on mine. They are very hard to find unless you want to wait 2-3 months to order. Rockport Marine had a lime green on white that they just got last week. There are quit a few on this site that run them. Never hear anything negative on them and the Tran people are first rate. If you are ever going to be near Rockport when I am I will be glad to try and set up a ride in mine. PM me


----------



## JimD

Not any negatives that go with the BC with three or less people fishing off it and we have jumped with 4 before to get back to the other boat. 

I need a lock on my ice chest to keep the beer from disappearing but with my buddies that would happen with any cooler. 

Runs great, dry riding and stable like a much larger boat. I would not take the daughter but out more than once in 25 mph bay winds getting back in and trying to out run northers.

Donny has been changing up the set up a litte for the new 4 cycle 90's, 

If you read the bc threads and some of the other small flats boats there seems to be some quirks that some brands of motor may need low water pickup and screens. 

Most of us have the older Tothatsu 90 and no problems with the right prop. New gear ratio on this year's model but I have not heard how much it improves the performance. 

Mine does 38-39 loaded with two batteries, two guys over 200 and full gear. Jumps about anywhere. (If you get one THEN get Donny to show you the tricks for jumping and running this boat.) Runs like a big seado if you want it too. Wear the kill switch if you do.

I researched the Tothatsu 90 and found it was the mainstay for the Japanese fishing fleets. It is their standard motor over there. Not the flashest, fastest, but they seem to keep on running with very little maintenance. Their oil can be a problem to find but I buy in bulk. If you swap brands then rem to drain all the old oil out as not the oil but the addatives can not be compatible and screw the jets up. There is a list of good oils on the web site.

Some of the new boys have put trim tabs one theirs but I do not need them here but the trade off is I plane couple of miles faster than they do ~16-17. I fish Galveston so most of the time it is not a problem.

Great boat and if you get one I would mount a second set of brake light at the ends of the rollers and grease and seal all the light wire connections.

On the trailer I would pull the tires and hand rub grease on all the exposed parts of the axle from where the angle starts to the tire mount. My trailer did not rust but the add on shaft did so I had to cold galvanize it after cleaning, painting and the hand greasing. Little prevention on any trailer.



I would do it on any trailer.


----------



## Phantom

Can you explain the "jumping"?


----------



## JimD

Jumping is where you need to get up quick in a flats boat in a small area. The trick is to get the boat moving forward to push some watrer thru the tunnel, then hit the speed and turn the wheel and these little boats will pop right up. You can jump a lot of different setting on the Jack Plate.

I run my T90 in the bottom or lowest motor mount boat. (4 holes about 1 inch apart.) Most boats are set in the second or third hole from the bottom. Depends on where you run. Down south most run their boats in the bottom hole since much of the area is shallow.

I can run at the 6 inch mark on the jp and at idle around on 6 some of the time my motor is so high out of the water the pee hole cannot pick up water. If you are in the 2 or 3 hole you can use the jp and idle on 6 inchs


----------



## Phantom

Thanks Jim!


----------



## M.Taylor

*LW Pickup*

A low water pickup will solve that issue really quick. I could not be happier with any other boat and i've been in about every shallow water boat at one point or another. For the size...it's unbeatable...everyone has there own preferance though. I can run the 3" deep mud hole, jacked and trimmed, or the 2' chop down and dirty...dry!!! Donny and his crew are without a doubt the best service i've ever encountered. I'd rather spend a little more on a product and buy from them. If your ever in Freeport Sargent area, i'll be glad to give anyone a tour. :texasflag


----------



## JimD

MT- When I was pricing boats Donny Tran was the least expensive for what you get. 

You have the scooters at 15 and a lot less boat for a few dollars less but put them in that 2' plus chop and heavy winds and see how they match up to the BC. 

Get up to the 17-18 and you jump to lots more $ for the boat and motor since you can put a 115 or better motor.

I got the base boat, ss cleates, jp, leaning post for ~21k couple of years ago.

The neat thing is with a folding leaning rail and removable windshield it will fit in my garage with out any problem. 

If you buy the demo like I did you save 500$ for the color. 
Course I had to wait for Big Dave to finish rigging the demo to go for a ride before I bought it. 

I was planning on black and gray to hide a little better but my wife said get the red one for safety. She does not realize that some of the people out there in our bays would run over a neon orange one. 

They are great little boats.


----------



## JimD

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=251754&page=12

Got a side email from Tinyspeck on his removable poling platform. Hit link above to see pxs. Post is about three or 4 posts down page. Said it is more stable and really likes it.

What do you think of the height difference vs the regular height platform from a better sight height?

Anyone have a platform that folds over for the garage entrance?


----------



## M.Taylor

Jim, i think i may have spelled out my meaning wrong...Donny's baby cats are deff. cheaper. I'm talking about all the accessories. I go to donny to buy most anything to outfit my boat just because he's a REALLY good buisnessman. You know your good when you can make people feel good about handing you their money!!! Anyway, i still agree about prices of boats and their service


----------



## JimD

Sent Donny an email asking for pxs on platforms and he will get back but said he had a green BC ready to demo now. I got busy and did not ask what it is rigged with.



Still looking for a breakover platform if others have any pxs would you post them?. 

`


----------



## LeftyLuck

*Baby Cat*

Thanks for all the info on the Baby-Cat! Sounds like a great boat!


----------

